# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zebrassoma veliferum

## Pedro Azevedo

_Zebrassoma veliferum_

Família: Cirugiões-Acanthuridae
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: ~40cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Eduardo Futre

onde posso encontrar mais informaçoes sobre este peixe?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> onde posso encontrar mais informaçoes sobre este peixe?



Eduardo


O amigo é so pedir,ve aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8311

ATENÇAO :Embarrassment:  pouco que conheço o teu aqua,nao me parece que seja boa ideia. :Whistle:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

atendimento assim já ha em poucos lados :HaEbouriffe:  

n aconcelhavel apenas pelo tamanho que atinge ou pela agressividade?

300l sao mesmo apertados, a n ser que entretanto o aquario cresça com o peixe, mas n está para breve  :Wink: 

é este deste link, n é?

http://br.geocities.com/lavmbr/p_zeb..._veliferum.htm

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Eduardo

Ambos sao os factores... :yb665:  

Vou-te dar um concelho, que tal um  Strigosus ?...
Parece-me muito bem.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

gosto mais desse e tudo  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Cirugiões-Acanthuridae
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: ~40cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Pedro

Podes ver em:www.ipaq.org.br
Está em Português e acho-o muito pormenorizado ( hábitos;incidências;etc. ).
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------

